# I got me real a Whizzah budaye!



## bikewhorder (Oct 20, 2013)

I scored this with an absentee bid last week and picked it up as part of my Copake road trip.  Please feel free to pick it apart, I'm hardly an expert on these.


----------



## bon (Oct 20, 2013)

*whatta...*

still picking up my drool... congrats on a great buy!


----------



## ballooney (Oct 20, 2013)

*Incredible*

Great score!  Looks like a great winter project.  Congrats.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't know poop about them but I know I like it!  Never did get over there to see it in person Saturday - now I wish I did.  That reminds me to look through my grips to see if there's a match - I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!  Look pretty complete.  Congrats.


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 20, 2013)

*Like it!*

That is great looking one. Congratulations on that.


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like you've got yourself a Whizzer Pacemaker. Very cool!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2013)

No picking needed, but a GREAT pick!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 20, 2013)

bricycle said:


> No picking needed, but a GREAT pick!




Thanks, it was one of those love at first sight deals,  but I am curious to know more about it though, the only thing I can tell for sure is missing is the brake lever, and Paul told me at the swap that the twist grips are actually to one of those Monark twin cylinder bikes.


----------



## bike (Oct 20, 2013)

*should say*



bikewhorder said:


> Thanks, it was one of those love at first sight deals,  but I am curious to know more about it though, the only thing I can tell for sure is missing is the brake lever, and Paul told me at the swap that the twist grips are actually to one of those Monark twin cylinder bikes.




TYCO  on them - used on a bunch of scooters and motorized bikes sometimes with just throtle and dummy and if you are lucky compression release and throtle which is what you seem to have here.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a couple of Hornet chain guards that would fit well on there


----------



## stoney (Oct 20, 2013)

A real Whizzer by Whizzer---24" or 26"?   Very nice find.  Wish it were me.

20" was Whizzer Sportsman

24" was Whizzer Pacemaker

26" was Whizzer Ambassador

Various models were made between 1949 and 1952


I believe I got that right, it's been a long since I collected them.


----------



## vincev (Oct 20, 2013)

wow,I need to change my Depends over that find.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 20, 2013)

First of Whizzers Pacemaker, done in house by Whizzer, not Schwinn.
Looks like Lobdell rims, Sturmey-Archer internal expanding front wheel brake.
Whizzers telescopic forks, first front fork lower tubes didn't have the round "safety plates" for fender brace mounting, missing fender align stud bolt that extends up into the fork, keeping the fender from rotating.
1948 and early 1949 models used a regular bicycle type saddle mounted on a seat post. Later models had a larger deluxe saddle mounted to the frame.
Twist grip controls were now used, J motor Whizzers (not H motors) had the early grips with no flange, now hard to fine.
Salsbury Auto Clutch is also right, so is the rear wheel.

Boy, you did real good.

Ray


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 21, 2013)

mason_man said:


> First of Whizzers Pacemaker, done in house by Whizzer, not Schwinn.
> Looks like Lobdell rims, Sturmey-Archer internal expanding front wheel brake.
> Whizzers telescopic forks, first front fork lower tubes didn't have the round "safety plates" for fender brace mounting, missing fender align stud bolt that extends up into the fork, keeping the fender from rotating.
> 1948 and early 1949 models used a regular bicycle type saddle mounted on a seat post. Later models had a larger deluxe saddle mounted to the frame.
> ...




Thanks! This is the kind of info I was looking for, there is definitely  a bolt in the steering tube to keep the fender from rotating and it looks to be factory.  Any idea how many of these were sold?


----------



## stoney (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it a 24" OR 26". being a  "j" model is nice. The twist grips are much easier to work than the  slide levers. I love the real Whizzers.  I don't know of any production figures.  There is a guy Ron Houk in Calif.  714-996-6323, that was the last phone number I had for him. There is also a guy named Don of D&E Restorations. They travel between Canada and Florida. Both of these guys restore Whizzers and do the shows, they can probably help you with that. Love the bike.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 21, 2013)

About 600, maybe less.
Here's pic of Ron Houk Pacemaker is passed June.
Fred White also has one.

Ray


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm looking for a Pacemaker without a motor.
I have a motor.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 21, 2013)

Best would be like bikewhorder did. ebay, craigslist too.
Vintage whizzer guys would ask for top dollar.

Ray


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks allot more complete than the one I just picked up. I think mine is a 46ish.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice Whizz!


----------



## mason_man (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice!! H motor, and looks like 26" wheels?

Ray


----------



## MrColumbia (Oct 22, 2013)

That's a very rare "loop frame" model. I had one once and could not find any information on it at the time. I think that loop frame style was only made one year. Nice score. I sold mine out of frustration because I couldn't find any parts at the time. Your looks to be more complete than mine was.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not a Whizzer guy either but I know cool when I see it. if it has black electrical tape holding somethng on, now thats my kind of stuff there.  Very Cool Pick!


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 19, 2013)

*whizzer*



bike said:


> TYCO  on them - used on a bunch of scooters and motorized bikes sometimes with just throtle and dummy and if you are lucky compression release and throtle which is what you seem to have here.




looks great  I bought 2 bikes from you at copake   you had a trailer full ?


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 15, 2013)

Great score, Any progress on the bike? Did you get it cleaned up/riding?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> Great score, Any progress on the bike? Did you get it cleaned up/riding?




No, I did move it the other day though so I could get to the stairs where some other bikes are strored.  I can't monitor this site 24hrs a day and work on bikes.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 15, 2013)

I guess you'll just have to sell it to me, Id love to work on it!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> I guess you'll just have to sell it to me, Id love to work on it!!




I'd love to work on it too but right now I don't a have a work space that's warmer than 10 degrees.  You know some of us don't live in a place with a temperate climate like Madison WI.


----------



## Boris (Dec 15, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I can't monitor this site 24hrs a day and work on bikes.




Let's not forget the 365 days a year as fellow member Duck so graciously pointed out. Jes sayin'...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 16, 2013)

*wow !!!!!!*

its badasssssss.  congrats


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 15, 2015)

I know that this post is pretty old but do you still have this bike and have you done anything with it?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah I've moved it around a few times. Its really heavy.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 15, 2015)

Does it run?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 15, 2015)

No there's no compression, the exhaust valve is stuck which seems pretty typical for one that's been sitting.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats Brother, now get that bad baby running!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 1, 2016)

The maroon Whizzer has a 26" wheel in the front and won't fit the fender.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2016)

Goldenrod said:


> The maroon Whizzer has a 26" wheel in the front and won't fit the fender.



If your referring to mine, both wheels are 24" and they fit the fenders just fine.


----------

